# JET Program



## cienfuegos

I was wondering what the age limit might be for the JET Program... I don't see anything mentioned in their eligibility requirements.
Thanks.


----------



## myrrh

There used to be an age limit, but not anymore for most countries. (Oddly enough, Jamaican citizens still have to apply before the age of 40....)


----------



## myrrh

That said, be aware that there is apparently a strong preference for under 30. You can beat the odds by having a TESOL qualification and/or teaching experience, interviewing well, learning a little Japanese and expressing enthusiasm for postings in the more isolated areas of Japan.

If you are under 30, it remains quite possible to be hired for JET without TESOL qualifications, teaching experience and Japanese ability. I'd say most JETs I've met have none of these things. (They also tend to be in their 20s or early 30s.) Again, the exceptions tend to be JETs in their late 30s or 40s. (I've never met a JET older than 50.)


----------



## cienfuegos

Thank you... helpful information.


----------

